# Transmisor fm  con integrado BH1415



## locoar07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hace tiempo que vengo intentando hacer un transmisor fm pero nunca alcanso mi espectativa de calidad de sonido entonces pense en comprar un aparatitos de esos que venden en mercadolibre

pero pense para que lo voy a comprar si lo que quiero yo es construirlo. 
Luego de buscar mucha información me encontre que que estos aparatitos llevan un integrado muy particular (BH1415) el cual es un completo sistema de transmisión estereofónica segun lo que lei por hay. 
buscando por internet caigo en una pagina muy completa  
http://members.home.nl/c.k.rf-design/
en ella aparecen transmisores con integrados BH1415 y BH1417
yo elegi el transmisor con BH1415 ya que parece mas completa por que tiene un control y pantalla lcd, ademas de poder cambiar las fecuencias por donde transmite.

Mi preguntas son:
- ¿Cual puede llegar a ser el alcanse de este aparato?

- ¿Se puede conectar algun amplificador?si es posible me seria muy util que me dijieran cual y en que parte del circuito le tendria que conectar 

- ¿Sera muy dificil encontrar los componentes? yo pienso que lo unico que me puede llegar a incomodar es el BH1415 y el PIC16F628 

-¿sera muy caro amar este circuito ?

Creo que no hay nada mas que quiera preguntar si me llega a surigir otra duda me doy una vuelta por el foro.
Algo que me importa mucho es el amplificador quiero algo no muy complicado pero que haga que este transmisor llege a cubrir unos 2 km o mas eso se los dejo a ustedes yo ya le plantie mi idea.


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 9, 2007)

Veo que el foro a decaido hace 2 dias que abri este tema y nadie me a puesto una respuesta pero no importa seguro que alguien me va a contestar algun dia ja...
Bueno buscando por internet me encontre con que la potencia de este transmisor es de 0.2mW y tambien  encontre un amplificador convertiria los 0.2 mW> 20 mW





la cosa es que estoy dudando si hacer este amplificador ya que 20 mW no llegarian a cubrir 2 km ni a palos no se espero que me puedan ayudar con mis dudas


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2007)

Yo también tengo en mente un proyecto igual al tuyo, pero como vos, yo tengo el mismo problema que es la potencia. E visto muchos diagramas de amplificador por internet pero hasta ahora no conozco a nadie conocido que los haya hecho funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mira este amplificador por lo que e leido funciona pero tampoco proporciona la potencia nesesaria para cubrir grandes espacios.
Le da unos 20 miliwatts (mW) de potencia, nada ya que 1 miliwatts equivale a 0.001 watts.

si sacamos unas cuentas seria 

1mW----------------------0.001 watts
20mW---------------------x= 0.02 Watts

Calculando que 1 watts equivale un km (Conectada a una buena antena)

1Watts-------------------- 1000 Metros
0.02 Watts---------------X= 20 Metros 

Asi que pienso que esto no nos sirve de nada si queremos armar un transmisor estereo que pueda cubrir grandes espacios.


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2007)

Buscando encontré esto tal vez tu ya lo hayas visto.

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/diseno_electronico/35198.html

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 10, 2007)

si ya lo habia visto si de hay salio mi idea  pero lo mismo gracias por recordarme la pagina tendriamos que buscar algun amplificador RF bueno  para que tire algunos km


----------



## VichoT (Jul 10, 2007)

Holas.  regreso al foro para seguir odiando con la RF....jajaja.....(la tenia media olvidada)

Ahora atendiendo sus dudas.

locoar07 la 1° ya la respondiste.
la 2° claro ke se puede agregar un amplificador y este debe ir en la salida de antena del actual transmisor.
la 3° eso no te lo puedo responder ya ke desconozco la oferta en tu zona eso tendras ke averiguarlo tu mismo pero puedo adelantarte ke este modelo de transmisor FM es caro y no le doy muchos votos ala calidad y la sonido stereo.....
la 4° es sip sera caro armar ese cto añadiendole ademas los amplificador de RF.


 ahora  un amplificador ke kumpla con lo kieres es muy dificil de hacer y si lo compras sera  mas caro ke el mismo transmisor lo ke te recomiendo es hacer varias etapas podrias comenzar con la etapa ke as propuesto, luego añadirle mas etapas cambiando el transistor.

es mas facil hacer lo msimo ke con el audio usas 1° un pre y luego otro amplificador para estandarizar y por ultimo un amplificador de fuerza.

Podes seguir buscando en la red por amplificador de RF o lineales

BYE!


----------



## VichoT (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry pero nu me fije en el ampl. ke propusiste...  nu vi ke funcionaba con un CI... mejor buscate uno con un BJT o un FET.. yo tengo algunos funcionales ( ami me an funcionado alas mil maravillas )pero te dan como max 1W si te sirven avisame y  te los busco en mi tarro y lo posteo aki

BYE!


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2007)

Vichot: No uses tanto la K, que si no se complica mucho al leer.

Siguiendo con el tema,yo tengo el diagrama de un amplificador de RF clase C de baja potencia, de entrada necesita un mínimo de 19Dbm obteniendo en la salida 1 watt.

Otro problema que hay cuando se trabaja con amplificador es que hay que sintonizrlos a la frecuencia deseada.

¿Alguien sabe la equivalencia que hay entre watts y Dbm?

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 10, 2007)

Che VichoT estaria bueno que pusieras algun esquema de los amplificador.. que nombras estoy muy interesado ya que el que puse yo no da potencia suficiente.
Con 1w me conformo si total no lo quiero para cubrir grandes espacios.

Otra cosa  encontrado 2 variantes del circuito se los dejo para que lo miren 

http://img457.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bh1415topng5.gif


http://img457.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bh1415fstereofmtxpcbcompf1.gif

No se cual le gusta mas ya que en el impreso se ven algunas diferencias 
los circuitos fueron sacados de las siguientes paginas 
http://members.home.nl/c.k.rf-design/
http://freddospage.n10.nl/ (en la seccion transmitters)


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 10, 2007)

Buscando me encontre con un Ampli diseñado especificamente para lo que nosotros estamos buscando espero que les guste les dejo la pagina 
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/ipod.html
http://img484.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipodpcbit8.gif

Hasta muestra el tipo de antena que se deve usar lastima que todo este en ingles


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 11, 2007)

Estudiando el diagrama me entontre con algunos componentes que aparecian y no tenian valores ni tampoco aparecia el nombre del componente.  
Son el FB1 FB2 FB3 FB4 y el L4
http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipodfmcf5.gif
Otra ves llega la duda a mi de como pedir todo estos componentes en la tienda para no parecer un navo.
Yo se que todos los que Aparecen en el diagrama como C son capacitores los que parecen con R resientencia pero me mato los que aparecen como L (L6 L5 L4) no se que son.
otra cosa en el impreso donde aparece la distribucion de los componetes hay una parte donde aparece asi (R3/R4)no se que es si hay que poner 2 ya que hay lugar para uno solo 

Por ultimo para culminar con mis dudas en el circuito hay 2 entradas de electricidad una de 3.3v y otra de 12v para que sirven estas 2 como veran tengo mil dudas espero que me ayuden


----------



## VichoT (Jul 12, 2007)

Holas.locoar07

 Haber el eskema ke encontraste es bueno pero complicado.... 
los elementos marcados como FB1...FB4 son ferritas..el cable debe pasar por ferritas ke trabajan como chokes de RF
 las L son las bobinas

  Y me vas a perdonar pero creo ke este proyecto es demasiado para ti. te recomiendo ke 1º leas  sobre electroonica basica y luego algo de transmisiones.  Estyos ekipos son delicados en cuanto a ajuste son complicados , las bobinas tendras ke hacerlas tu  es dificil ke las encuentres en una tienda. ademas el cto ke posteaste esta hecho  con componenetes SMD y creo ke no tienes la experiencia suficiente como para lograr algo (salvo fustraciones) esto no es para ofenderte ni nada sino para ke entiendas ke la construccion de transmisores de   una potencia mayor  a 0.5W s cosa seria porke a parte de lidiar con la potencia tendras ke lidiar con armonicos ,con sobre calentameintos, con adaptaciones e impedancias complejas.

El cto ke te ofreci es mas simple ke el ke posteaste tu pero = es complicado al momento de su ajuste y de tratar de "encenderlo"

pero si lo deseas te lo envio de todos modos eso si para el lunes o martes recien..


BYE!


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tienes mucha rason estoy re perdido y al principio me parecio facil el esquema pero al momento de hacer la lista de componentes me di cuenta que era bastante dificil me encontre con varios cabos sueltos que no podia resolver.
Mira por lo del esquema estaria bueno que pusieras aca en el foro asi todos lo pueden ver y por hay me animo a hacerlo yo tambien si lo veo facil.

Por ahora me voy a dedicar a hacer el circuito del transmisor ya que no me resulta tan complicado.
En un post anterior puse 2 variantes del  circuitos impresos de este transmisor y no se cual es mejor uno de los cicuitos tiene la bobina en el mismo impreso y el otro no, esa es la principal diferencia que encuentro


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2007)

Alguien conoce algun sustituto de los dos primeros transistores del diagrama de locoar?

Saludos


----------



## VichoT (Jul 16, 2007)

Holas.locoar07.rebisa estos temas a vwer si podes sacra algo de ellos.:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-estereo-ba1404-3145/

BYE!


----------



## VichoT (Jul 16, 2007)

Holas.Dano.parecen ser asimples amplificador de Rf de baja potencia. io los reemplazaria por unos C9014 o BC547, son de uso comun, facil adkisicion y trabajan bien a las frecuencia de 100MHZ

BYE!


----------



## elflacocompeticion (Ago 6, 2007)

http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmfm3.htm ahi tenes un  trasmisor de fm de aprox 2 kilometros me han comentado q la antena tendria q tener minimo 15 metros de ahi para arriba cualquier cosa quedo a las ordenes
 8)


----------



## Dano (Ago 6, 2007)

elflacocompeticion dijo:
			
		

> http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmfm3.htm ahi tenes un  trasmisor de fm de aprox 2 kilometros me han comentado q la antena tendria q tener minimo 15 metros de ahi para arriba cualquier cosa quedo a las ordenes
> 8)



Tu has probado ese circuito?

Saludos


----------



## elflacocompeticion (Ago 7, 2007)

lamentablemente no , pero en vista de que lo pienso armar y te comentare si anda  , si conoces a alguien q lo haya armado dime  y q resultado le dio y de paso te pido ayuda pues necesito ubicar un circuito de amplificador de 2 canales 120 watts x cada uno desde ya gracias PD tiene q ser de 12 voltios 120 watts x canal


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2007)

El problema de los diagramas de electronica facil es que no han sido probados aun, en la misma pagina lo dice.
Por lo del amplificador lo más seguro es que tengas que armar una fuente swiching son su correspondiente amplificador.
Revisa los temas del amigo Luciperrro.

Saludos


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 25, 2009)

Hola a todos

habra algun circuito "amplificador" para utilizar un transmisor de esos que se conectan al mechero del auto (no se del tema) que transmita a mayor distancia tal y como lo muestran en la pagina que posteo locoar07, me refiero a un circuito que amplifique la señal del transmisor del auto en un radio de pocos kilometros, me imagino que construyendo la parte del amplificador o transmisor y el modulador ya hecho sale mas barato, habra que buscar en la red.

saludos


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 24, 2009)

hola otra ves alguien a armado algun amplificador para este aparatito que posteo locoar07


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 24, 2009)

bueno les comento que un conosido chi la prueva con un aplificador y le funciono!

utilizo un transmisor como elque posteo locoar07 hasta lo que em dijo fue que ete pequeño transmisor  tiraba unos 50mw y el consigio un amplificador de 50 mw a 1 w 

lo dejo para que digas aver si puede servir


----------



## radio989 (May 12, 2009)

hola el transmisor ese funciona bien yo lo amplifique con 2 2n2369a y un 2n3866 aca les dejo la foto


----------



## radio989 (May 12, 2009)

otra foto tiene un ancance de 600m por mi zona eso depende como lo armen y la antena


----------



## radio989 (May 12, 2009)

en el transmisor hay que levantar la pista que va como antena al miniplug por que sino perdemos la RF


----------



## tinchovolador (Jun 27, 2009)

podrias poner los circuitos para asi hacerlo?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola tinchovolador, en respuesta a tu pregunta de 9 meses... pongo tu respuesta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/lineal-10mw-1w-funcionara-21634/#post182016

no se compliquen con estas cosas...

animense a probar esto: http://pira.cz/entx1.htm no tendrá coder estéreo pero suena excelentemente bien. Yo hice solo la etapa del vco y la calidad es sorprendente. Bastante inestable debo decir, pero muy lindo circuito. Sólo con el VCO y con un cablecito de unos 40cm por antena cubrí hasta 200 metros. Así que imagino que con el driver y el amplificador final y una antena bien ajustada y convenientemente hubicada debería cubrirse más que eso.


----------



## electrocuba (Abr 10, 2010)

tienes rason   DJ_Glenn  yo tambien lo ise pero completo todo el circuito  con algunas pequenas   modificasiones  y la estabilidad  es exelente   tanto asi  que es una lastima que no sea estereo  


 y me gustaria formular una pregunta    

? existe la posibilidad de conbertir la senal de salida de un  transmisor mono  en estereo??  

 se agradece cualquier sugerencia


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2010)

Cualquiera de los codificadores estéreo que hay en el foro irá bien con ese transmisor. Al poner un coder estéreo vas a tener que retirar el filtro RC del la antrada y poner un puente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-estereo-componentes-faciles-25936/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-stereo-tx-17388/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/

Saludos,


----------



## ignacio bracco (Jul 1, 2010)

Dale para adelante no te rindas yo estoy en lo mismo hace un tiempo lo arme y no se por que dejo de funcionar , ese wireless solo alcanza unos 20 mts.
con el ampli que construi saque unos 7w y un sonido imponente el primer transistor del ampli era un bc107, lo estoy armando de nuevo prometo publicarlo al finalizar (esto funciona , tene en cuenta que ese transmisorsito tiene dos bobinas , una es la de rf)


----------



## radio98 (Sep 19, 2010)

ignacio pudiste armar el amplificador?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 20, 2010)

que tal algo de esto? no dice en ningun lado que ic es ese pero no creo que sea muy difil de conseguir.

http://electronics-diy.com/500mW_FM_VHF_Transmitter_Amplifier_Booster.php


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola a los amigos del foro,los transmisores en base al chip BH1415F que construyen muchos,no necesariamente utilizan el VCO del chip,sino que utilizan un VCO externo que de por si puede entregar 10 o más mW,acoplan una porción de la señal del VCO externo al pin 9 del chip,este pin esta conectado a masa a través de un resistor de 100 ohm con desacoplo de continua con capacitor,esta porción de señal es para que opere correctamente el divisor programable interno,la salida RF del chip(pin 11) se conecta a resistor de 50 ohm como si fuera una carga,y nada más,el "grueso" de la señal del VCO continúa con la cadena de amplificación,de 10 mW a 100 mW y otra etapa de 100mW a 600 ó 900mW.Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 21, 2010)

interesante... tendrás algún ejemplo práctico?


----------



## ignacio bracco (Sep 21, 2010)

radio98 dijo:


> ignacio pudiste armar el amplificador?


en breve lo armo es que estoy a full con el laburo gracias por interesarte , si se puede amplificar el transmisorcito lo voy a armar con un circuito que encontre te lo paso y probalo los transis son dificiles de conseguir pero proba con bd139tri ,  bf 494tr2 y 2n3866 como tr3 el regulador de voltage no es necesario.
saludos ya las ordenes



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> interesante... tendrás algún ejemplo práctico?


que tal si t epaso lo que estoy por hacer ahora de repente hugando en la red ya lo encontrastes se vende como kit pero es facil de armar .
suerte y proba que funciona el sonido es genial para mi por lo menos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 22, 2010)

Aqui una foto de lo que les digo,esta tarjeta llegó a mis manos como parte de pago por el desarrollo del software de control para el BH1415F,con el PIC16F628A,con el agregado que el que diseñó esta tarjeta le incorporó un pin de temporización o "timer" que es alto pasado 30 segundos de iniciar el sistema sí y solo sí,el PLL está enganchado,esto en razón a que mientras el PLL engancha en la frecuencia programada los amplificadores de potencia amplificarian espurias y más grave aún las antenas,estarían desintonizadas y pueden hacer saltar los mosfet de potencia,no me pidan el esquemático pues no lo saqué,aunque no lo crean.El pequeño transistor al lado del driver conmuta On a la polarización de la base del transistor.Según el diseñador la ventaja adicional de utilizar un VCO externo con el BH1415F,es que la señal es más limpia,el VCO interno genera muchas espurias que ensucian la banda de FM,razón por la cual en páginas como Pira,hay un símbolo de prohibición de ese chip.Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 22, 2010)

eso es algo que me estaba preguntando estos días... para el software de control de un pll sea el bh1415, el mc145170, el saa1057, o el que sea... por donde se empieza? de donde se saca la info? de la hoja de datos del sintetizador?


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola,claro,debes empezar por la  hoja de datos,los sintetizadores PLL modernos tienen un bus de programación serial,de 2 (I2C) ó 3 hilos(Data,Clock y Enable),quiere decir que los valores R,N y A,se cargan como pulsos seriales,uno a continuación de otro,de acuerdo a protocolos del fabricante del chip,la mayoria de veces el digito mas significativo (MSB) ingresa primero,sincronizados por los pulsos de reloj(clock) y validados por un pulso Enable,debes conocer el protocolo a partir del datasheet,y luego es desarrollo del programa con el microcontrolador.Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 22, 2010)

es un poco chino, pero creo que voy entendiendo. recién estoy tratando de aprender un poco sobre esto de los pics con el curso de programación de pic de mecatrodatos... me preguntaba si en vez de usar un pic, es lo mismo hacer un programa en visual basic o delphi y emplear el puerto serial de la pc?


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 22, 2010)

Si,claro que es absolutamente posible,uno recurre a ello por que piensa que es una solución "más fácil",sin embargo es una "mentira verdadera",ya cuando aprendemos cómo lidiar con microcontroladores y chips PLL,pues nos damos cuenta que ciertamente lo más fácil y conveniente es utilizar microcontroladores para estos trabajitos,utilizar una PC para control de PLL es como hacer taxi con un Ferrari,es mi opinión,sin embargo hace bastante tiempo utilicé este programita en DOS para controlar el PLL MC145158 de Motorola,la PC (mi primera PC) era una 486 corria muy bien(2 Gb de HD,jejeeje), la interface es por el puerto LPT1 o de impresora,Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 15, 2011)

mmm me pase leyendo todo el post pero aun nadie dijo si funciono bien el circuito de la imagen! Ver el archivo adjunto 39895 alguien puede confirmarlo asi compro el circuito de rf candy


----------



## Dano (Ene 15, 2011)

Funcionar funcnciona, lo probé hace un tiempito, la calidad de audio esta limitada por el transmisro chino en sí pero andar anda.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 15, 2011)

pues gracias Dano, entonces comprare los componentes! es muy economico!


----------



## radio98 (Ene 19, 2011)

hola a todo el mundo aca les dejo como modificar un trasnmisor ipod para modificarlo para un amplificador
http://www.red-sat.net/soporte/ipot.html


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 20, 2011)

mi transmisor es diferente por lo que no me servira!! pero de toodos modos gracias!!


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 20, 2011)

radio98 dijo:


> hola a todo el mundo aca les dejo como modificar un trasnmisor ipod para modificarlo para un amplificador
> http://www.red-sat.net/soporte/ipot.html




esta bueno el proyecto gracias por compartirlo, es para configurar el encendido automatico y activar la frecuencia establecida en la memoria del trasnmisor ipod  en este caso M1

a qui se posteò un mini lineal, el cual sirve par este mismo trasnmisor ipod es facil de conseguir los transistores los cuales son 3 bf199, y alfinal podemos ponerle un 2n2222 para exitar un 2n3553 de 2 wats

este es el hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tx-vieta-vfm-1000-lineal-25-mw-funciona-39044/

alli yo preguntava si esta es la forma correcta de conectar los bf199

Ver el archivo adjunto 46402


----------



## coco genius (Abr 7, 2016)

Hola Americo8888 que modelo es ese PLL que usa el BH1415F como G. stereo que en Lima están usando bastante?


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 7, 2016)

Es el mb1502 o también el lmx1501 son casi iguales


----------

